# yellow greenish discharge on 10 year old boy penis



## Kate Mathenge (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello Everyone.

I am a mother that really needs help, my son is 10, this morning he woke up complaining of pain on his penis, after pulling his pj’s down there was a yellow green discharge (in liquid form) . Before he has mentioned that he feels pain when he is peeing, took him to the DR severally where he was given ointment to apply which we did but it does not seem to be getting better. I don’t know what to make of it. Someone please help, I need to know what it is and how I can help him. :frown::frown::frown:


----------



## SparklePony (Sep 13, 2014)

I am sorry, I've no idea either but I'd be taking him right back to the Dr or ER.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

You may want to check out The Case Against Circumcision if he is intact.


----------



## GaleWinds (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm sure you don't want to hear this, but have you asked his doc to test for STDs? Chlamydia and gonorrhea can be tested for with urine now, and herpes (if the discharge is from surface of penis rather than from inside urethra) is just a swab, so nothing scary or invasive for your son. BTW yellow/green generally indicates an infection, and a topical cream seems rather inadequate for treating such.


----------

